# Rigid Nailer ""Recall""



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Please share this with Building Inspectors and Contractors;
*NEWS from CPSC*​ *U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission*​ Office of Communications
Washington, D.C.​ ​ 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 6, 2012
Release #13-059 
*Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 597-9624*
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908​ *Ridgid Pneumatic Nailers Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration or Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at the Home Depot*
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.
*Name of Product: *RIDGID Coil Roofing Nailer and RIDGID Clipped Head Framing Nailer
*Units: *About 8,400 Coil Roofing Nailers and 4,400 Clipped Head Framing Nailers
*Importer: *One World Technologies Inc., of Anderson, S.C.
*Manufacturer: *De Poan Pneumatic Corporation, of Taiwan
*Hazard: *The trigger assembly on the nailers can malfunction and involuntarily discharge a fastener, posing a laceration or injury hazard to consumers.
*Incidents/Injuries: *None reported
*Description: *The recalled pneumatic nailers are used to secure fasteners into roofs and woodwork. The orange and gray hand held drill-shaped tools have the name "RIDGID" on the side of the nailers in white type on a black panel. The model and serial numbers are located on the side of the nail tray/magazine where the fasteners are loaded. Recalled nailers have the following serial number range:

Coil Roofing Nailer model R175RNE:

ER114600001 through ER1217008424

Clipped Head Framing Nailer model R350CHE:

ER114600001 through ER1215004424
Nailers with a blue dot on the product packaging are not included in the recall.
*Sold at: *Home Depot stores nationwide and online at homedepot.com between January 2012 and September 2012 for about $230.
*Manufactured in: *Taiwan
*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled nailers and contact One World Technologies for a free replacement nailer.
*Consumer Contact: *One World Technologies at (800) 597-9624 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.ridgid.com and click on Safety Notices for more information.




*RIDGID Coil Roofing Nailer number R175RNE*





*RIDGID Clipped Head Framing Nailer number R350CHE*​ 
---​ The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about your experience with the product on SaferProducts.gov
CPSC is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of the thousands of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $900 billion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.
Under federal law, it is illegal to attempt to sell or resell this or any other recalled product.
To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, go online to: SaferProducts.gov, call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054 for the hearing and speech impaired. Consumers can obtain this news release and product safety information at www.cpsc.gov. To join a free e-mail subscription list, please go to www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx.


This e-mail may contain privileged or confidential information. If you are not the intended recipient: (1) you may not disclose, use, distribute, copy or rely upon this message or attachment(s); and (2) please notify the sender by reply e-mail, and then delete this message and its attachment(s). Underwriters Laboratories Inc. and its affiliates disclaim all liability for any errors, omissions, corruption or virus in this message or any attachments.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ahhh, Ridgid tools manufactured in Taiwan. 

Many of us may not have EVER predicted that happening.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Ahhh, Ridgid tools manufactured in Taiwan.
> 
> Many of us may not have EVER predicted that happening.


 
Ridgid Pneumatic Nailers Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration or Injury Hazard;* Sold Exclusively at the Home Depot*

who'd of guessed ?


----------

